# Another Elite Member



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Just noticed that RedPhoenix has gone to an Elite member. Well done Leigh, your knowledge and computer skills have made you a much valued member in a short space of time.

Hope to be able to catch up with you one day on the water.

Cheers


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree Davey. Red is always ready to help anyone no matter what. A true asset to the forum. Onya Red you are a champ.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Hear, hear. Thanks Red


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done Red, I know you have helped me many times! and your ability to use the PC they way you do, fantastic..congrats!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Good onya Leigh, you're a deadset legend. 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done Red your contribution to the forum is top shelf stuff


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

I agree, what everyone else said! 8)

An asset to the forum!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Well done Redfin, i mean Red Pheonix :shock:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats, Red Phoenix. Your posts are well worth reading and your positive contribution to the forum well and truly demonstrates that you are worthy of having the 'elite' title. Well done!


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I think all of these positive comments from forum members say it all. Red definitely is a valuable asset of this fantastic "community" of genuine people. I haven't seen anything negative in any of his posts and he is always full of encouragement - especially for us "new chums"  
Onya Red :wink:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

well done RED, your one of the members on this forum i would like to buy a beer, or several


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Red, you have been a great help to me and many others, well done :!:

Ian


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Cheers Red, cograts , as with everyone your advice & assistance is much appreciated. Mal


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:? Red :!: Red who :roll:

 fishing Russ


----------

